# Saugeye stick baits



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The stick bait bite will be here soon. I know that the most talked about ones are -rouges, husky jerks, x raps and colors - clown, firetiger, chrome/blue/orange belly . What other stick baits and colors are good to use?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I’ve been doing good on the new rip-stop


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Ill 2nd the ripstop, killer stick. Have a soft spot in my heart for a perfectly tuned rouge though, thats usually the go to.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Personally, I have phenomenal luck with floating cranks till we reach mid-October.

That said, Clown Pro Rouges are my staple when the deadstick bite arrives.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Spro McStick 110: catch lots of saugeye on these. Especially like any with a foil finish as the ones with heavier paint coats like solid white or yellow tend to sink.

Xcalibur EEratic shad or XS4 (both discontinued): these are like gold IMO. Very similar in action and shape to a Rogue but with a sliding weight for better casting inside.

Rick Clunn RC sitx: these don't dive as deep but they catch fish.

Sebile StarShiner: I have not tried yet but I know at least one person who likes them. Just picked one up at a closeout store and there are lots on ebay now. They are dicontinued also. They have unique weights placed along the belly. I got the three hook shallow diving model.

6th sense Provoke 106x: they have a nice slashing action on faster retreives and cast great but tend to sink when the water gets real cold.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I never took the X-rap off last fall, it caught over 100 keeper saugeyes! 

I know many baits work well, but I would not want to be without this bait!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Don’t over look the Shad Rap in black and Silver


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

The bottom line for me is still the classic smithwitck black and chrome blues and chrome. Cold nights combined with this bait equals a full deep freezer and if I wanna give honorable mention to another bait it's raplas jointed suspending minnow perch color this works very well twitched and slow rolled bass and crappie will hit the j7 size and it's a must in the aersonal. It's almost here boys can't wait it's better than x Mas Goodluck and as always FISH On!!!!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

My favorite is the older super rogues. The ones that are 5+ inches. The newer ones( super rogues) just are not the same. 
Blue chrome orange belly, clown, and one that resembles a perch without the black stripes on the sides.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

For what its worth, last couple of years in Scioto, whenever I tie on a xrap 04 or 06 for river smallies , I been catching just as many river Saugeye.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Spro McStick 110: catch lots of saugeye on these. Especially like any with a foil finish as the ones with heavier paint coats like solid white or yellow tend to sink.
> 
> Xcalibur EEratic shad or XS4 (both discontinued): these are like gold IMO. Very similar in action and shape to a Rogue but with a sliding weight for better casting inside.
> 
> ...


Great post JOSH gets2fish i agree love using the Excaliper,Spro and Rick Clunn. Hope to fish with you some time.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Govbarney said:


> For what its worth, last couple of years in Scioto, whenever I tie on a xrap 04 or 06 for river smallies , I been catching just as many river Saugeye.


 Do you start with the x rap 04 and then go to the x rap 06 as the water gets colder?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

ristorap said:


> Do you start with the x rap 04 and then go to the x rap 06 as the water gets colder?


Well like I said I am targeting Smallies most of the time , not Saugeye , they just happen to be a byproduct, so I will jump up to the 06 size when the waters first cool in the fall , but then when you start to transition into winter ill downsize back to the 04 size. The Saugeye never seem to care. I tend to do a rip-rip-pause retrieve , and the bass always hit during or right after a rip, while the Saugeye generally (not always) hit on the pause. 
I never got into the winter time deadsticking stickbait phenomenon for Saugeye that guys like Fishslim on this site preach, I guess I just don't have patience. Whenever I target Saugeye exclusively I always use either a swimbait (sometimes with a underspin, and a chunk of crawler on hook) or lipless crankbait like a red-eye shad or a rat-l-trap, or I troll for them with flickershads.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

carp said:


> I never took the X-rap off last fall, it caught over 100 keeper saugeyes!
> 
> I know many baits work well, but I would not want to be without this bait!


shoot, I'm ready for the ice, this hot weather is for the birds


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

I ran the HJ-12 purple clown ( with three suspendots on it) from October until ice up, and never looked back.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuzzygrub said:


> I ran the HJ-12 purple clown ( with three suspendots on it) from October until ice up, and never looked back.


Is that casting or trolling?


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't forget to check out the salmo bullhead. They have quite the wiggle.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Casting dam, flats, rocks, ramps. Whatever area that is wind blown. Twitch, twitch, pause (sometimes loonngg pause).


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far. I am surprised that some of the older brand baits were not being used like - bomber, rebel, cotton cordell, yo zuri . And some of the newer ones like - lucky craft, live target, strike king, lunker hunt, and some of the new rapalas.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

I dont get out like I used to but these baits here I would not go without.
Couple of these have hundreds of Saugeye to their credit. Top three are spro mcstick 110
Then two xcaliber xs4.
Lastly a great rogue pattern a certain saugeye master showed me the power of years ago!

Some weighted with lead suspend strips, some with lead wire on the hook shanks, some with both.
Anybody else wanna show the goods? LOL


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck basshunter. There's NO way I would pay that kind of money for ANY stickbait even if a 8 lb saugeye came attached to it.  I have to ask,, Does your wife know what you payed for those ????? I'm sure they will work but I'd snag it on my very first cast even if it was in a swimming pool.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Clown colored Husky Jerk was always a Saugeye slayer for me but I also crushed them on a Storm Jr Thunderstick in natural perch and good luck with the Cordell Wally Divers


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuzzygrub said:


> Casting dam, flats, rocks, ramps. Whatever area that is wind blown. Twitch, twitch, pause (sometimes loonngg pause).


Caught a lot casting flicker shad. Had a 10# channel roll on one yesterday. Thought it was a Musky?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Skippy said:


> Good luck basshunter. There's NO way I would pay that kind of money for ANY stickbait even if a 8 lb saugeye came attached to it.  I have to ask,, Does your wife know what you payed for those ????? I'm sure they will work but I'd snag it on my very first cast even if it was in a swimming pool.


I am sure she knows lol You should’ve seen what she got me for my birthday


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Has anyone tried either the Berkley Skinny Cutter or the Jackall Squad Minnow? Figured I would pick up a few sticks that aren’t a rogue or a husky.
1basshunter, you will love that reel. I used a Stella/ conquest combo fishing for sheephead this spring can’t think of anyone else that has done that.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I forgot about the storm minnows new and old. The Berkley new and old minnows. There is some made by poe's, mann's, bagley, blaze, cultive/owner, lazer lure, norman, yamamoto, sebile. What about the baits that susp. when the water is 40-50 deg. rattles or no rattles?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> I forgot about the storm minnows new and old. The Berkley new and old minnows. There is some made by poe's, mann's, bagley, blaze, cultive/owner, lazer lure, norman, yamamoto, sebile. What about the baits that susp. when the water is 40-50 deg. rattles or no rattles?[/QUOTE
> I have bought some yamamoto cranks before,they didnt even wanna dive,pretty weak.
> Imo the storm jr thunderstic is one of the best floating stickbaits out there!
> Another fun floater is the rapala scatter raps. When the fish are really agressive an boiling on shad they can be money , but are a very situational bait,but a great tool to have
> ...


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I like to use some other baits along with the old stand by baits. Also like trying different colors.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> I like to use some other baits along with the old stand by baits. Also like trying different colors.


Same here,but usually go back to y favorites eventually. 
Ill take some pics later an post of a few custom painted huskie jerks i bought a few years ago. One turned hot for me last fall,but the others have not seen much water time yet.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

lime green crush rogue, copper with orange belly rogue, a finely tuned blue/silver/orange belly husky jerk/, the rapala shadow rap, all great baits.


----------

